# PSI Customer Support



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I can echo what you say. I had an order shipped short and one call and the rest was shipped the next day. No questions asked, no doubt about my claim. I like the way they do business and agree that they should get some recognition.


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

I have had excellent customer service from PSI as long as you call during regular business hours.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I was up in the MCLS/PSA showroom last year, talk about a great bunch of guys! Had a blast the hour or so I was hanging out there. The test router bits are a steal of deal. If you are in the Philly area it is worth the time to pay the guys a visit!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Have had good service with PSI also. Need to make a trip north sometime and stop in and see them.


----------



## sboyle (Jun 25, 2009)

I am about 25 minutes away from the showroom. They are a good bunch of people. They really take care of you and give you solid advice. It is a nice place to go.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I have nothing but good to say about State Penn Industries where I bought my dust collect system from. Great product and great customer service! I left positive feed back on their sight if you care to see why I feel that way. I would highly recommend them and their product!

God Bless
tom


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's were I buy my Oil )


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I have also had good luck ordering parts from Penn State.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I was in their showroom about 3 weeks ago. I stopped on my way to Chuck Benders shop.

I've bought from them for about 8 years. A great group of people.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

I have always had good service from them.


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Fastest shipping I've ever seen. Amazing.


----------



## brimus (Nov 22, 2011)

Well my first time ordering from them was far from even decent, they accept the extra money or rush processing and then do not do it but do not even notify or automatically refund the extra you paid for the survive unless you call up and get half truths at best just to find out they did not do anything and cannot understand why you would be upset for not getting what you paid for. They even stated they have no way to verify you get what you pay for in shipping even though they charge you and don't deliver.

With this being my first purchase from them it will most likely be my last since all it would have taken was a call or email stating of the delay and I would have been ok with it. The silence and then denial at first and finally admitting after they got caught in the lie is what makes me feel they are not trustworthy as a seller. Not to mention they stated there were a lot of others that they did this to (took the $2 from each for rush processing) and did not do anything about it, even though they offered me a shipping refund because I bought them in the lie (saying it shipped the correct day when it did not ship until the next day).

I wish I had seen the side that you all seen but alas all I saw was the deceitful side. I will stay with Highland Hardware and Woodcraft for my future purchase where I have had good dealings, and if they do not have what I need I will do without if PSI is all that I have to buy from.

Brian


----------



## enigma (Feb 28, 2013)

If there is no problem with the order (they get the credit card number correct, they have everything in stock, order is fulfilled properly, etc) then no troubles. If something goes bump and you have to work with customer service, then you are in trouble. Not very friendly "customer service staff" - very crabby, non-empathetic, customer service staff (manager included), place you on hold forever, they tell your order is being shipped when it is not, online tracking doesn't work, they don't own up to their mistakes, just blame everything on the computer. If you submit a question to them via email, they will not respond - lots of finger pointing vs owning up to their mistakes and offers to make it right. I was brought up on the philosophy that the customer is always right - happy customers means repeat customers. Their entire customer service staff (manager included) needs an education in this simply business philosophy. With a small bit of sunshine from their customer service staff, this post could have looked completely different.


----------

